# Re:TTG Galery



## davetucker (Sep 4, 2008)

*What am I doing wrong??*

Hi
I am very impressed with the pluguns, particulary the "grad filters and the ttg gallery, however when I downloaded the sample Grad filters and the ttg gallery, I run into difficulty....I am doing as follows:

1) down load file.
2) unzip file
3) open LR2
4) open plugin manager
5) locate unzipped file
6) click add plugin

and then, a warning pop up appears stating that an "error has occured"

Where am I going wrong??


----------



## robertr (Sep 4, 2008)

I can't help with the grads but I think you're putting the TTG gallery in the wrong place. It's not classified as a plug-in.
Once you've unzipped the gallery you need to paste it in the end folder of the following path on vista:
C:/users/joe i.e. your name/ appdata/roaming/adobe/lightroom/webgalleries.
If you can't see the folders you will need to change 'folder view' to show hidden folders - type 'folder options' into the help in vista and it should show you the way.
HTH
Robert


----------



## robertr (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Grads*

The grads I don't think are classified as plugins either. The path to paste those into is:
C:/users/joe i.e. your name/ appdata/roaming/adobe/lightroom/Develop presets/User presets.
I think you will probably need to open the folder rather than just pasteing it in whole - and then copy and paste the files.
I've attached a grab to show what I think the files frim the folder will be similar to:


HTH
Robert


----------



## davetucker (Sep 4, 2008)

*What am I doing wrong??*

Hi Robert thanks for the reply, now trying to see if I can get it to work, will post and let you know shortly.
Dave


----------



## robertr (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re:Grads*

If the path I've given you doesn't work try this path:

To install these presets, drop the Sample Grads folder into:

C:\Users\User\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom\Deve lop Presets on Vista, 
where User is your login name.

I copied this from Seans info.

Robert


----------



## davetucker (Sep 6, 2008)

*What am I doing wrong??*

Hi Robert
Thanks for your advice the Grad presets are now installed and working well.
Dave


----------



## robertr (Sep 6, 2008)

*Good*

glad that the 'grads' are now working. I would think a 'grad' would be useful with your subjects.
Next stop ttg galeries!  
Robert


----------

